# Artificial Eels for Cobia Fishing



## 69Viking

Anybody use artificial eels on Cobia before and know what kind the Cobiaprefer to include size and color? I've looked on Bass Pro and Cabela's and found the Storm and Berkley Gulp eels but they're pretty expensive for something that could get destroyed after one fish. Anybody know what kind work that don't cost an arm and a leg only to lose after one fish? It's going to be my first year targeting cobia and I know I'll probably strike out but I want to give it an educated try. Any help will begreatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## BIGRIGZ

I've always wondered if you could just use some rubber vacuum hose from the auto parts store, it kinda looks like an eel.......


----------



## 69Viking

> *BIGRIGZ (3/10/2009)*I've always wondered if you could just use some rubber vacuum hose from the auto parts store, it kinda looks like an eel.......


Hmm, you might have just given me an idea of what to use to make my own. I've hear of people using the rubber tubing from hospitals before too.


----------



## Donald

I don't know how much the artificials you are talking about cost, but live eels are expensive as well. I've gone through plenty of them without catching fish. If I could buy one artificial per fish, I think I'd be coming out ahead.


----------



## Chris V

We've done real well with the power bait eels as well as the gulps. I like the power bait eels better than the gulps though cause they are much more durable. As far as the tube lures go, I've never used them for anything other than cudas but I'm sure they would work and are cheap and easy to make.


----------



## bigone

Finesse power eels, have worked for me


----------



## 69Viking

> *tunapopper (3/10/2009)*We've done real well with the power bait eels as well as the gulps. I like the power bait eels better than the gulps though cause they are much more durable. As far as the tube lures go, I've never used them for anything other than cudas but I'm sure they would work and are cheap and easy to make.


I hadn't seen the power bait eelsbefore but they look good and the price isn't too bad. Online it looks like you can get 2-packs of 12" ones rigged for $7 - $10. I'd rather something already rigged like the power bait's are, thanks for the information. BTW, what colors have youhad the best luck with?


----------



## Chris V

solid black or the olive back w/ pearl belly. Yeah they are a good price and are pretty durable. I've seen them sell for 7.99-12.99, we sell them here for 8.99.


----------



## 401 Cay

This is my opinion only.. but when fishing for something that you may only get one shot per day at, I will ALWAYS throw a live eel at it over an artificial. Attificials are great if you cant find live but I wouldnt go out without a variety of baits.. live eels at the top.


----------



## Drake1115

You can go to Outcast Bait and tackle in Pensacola. They will help you with and questions you might have .


----------



## procompz71

We ( Bass Pro ) have the gulp eel like chris says uses black or thegreen withtan bottom .. went out today on the hunt for ling and gota3 .. all i did was put a hook on the nose and they would slurp it down ..


----------



## FishnGator

I just bought some Storm Jiggin Eels at Bass Pro. Haven't tried them yet but they look pretty good.


----------



## captfun old #1

:the white tub off the 5 gal box of milk work great


----------

